# Were to live in Italy better?



## Marushina (Sep 19, 2018)

We are the family with 2 kids - 13 and 1,4 years)) yes with big difference))
So we’ve decided to moved to Italy for long living.
And now I have to chose the place))
So I need big enough city, because I want international school for elder child, and we need international airport with good wold communicate for business reasons.
I’m thinking about Rome or Milan, but...may be in Italy is something more comfort living places ? But not small and boring...
I will thank for any advices and thoughts))


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The hard part is the school. You could live in the areas around Rome. Or anyplace on the rail line. But if you want an international school for the child you'll want to start by looking at that.


----------



## Antochat (Sep 8, 2018)

If you don't want a city that's too big Bologna is a great city. Lots of good schools and an international airport.


----------



## Marushina (Sep 19, 2018)

So I just want to define the city and than - school)
I found a lot of international schools in Rome and Milan, now I want to clear which destination is better?


----------



## Antochat (Sep 8, 2018)

I would pick Rome over Milan every time. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Marushina said:


> So I just want to define the city and than - school)
> I found a lot of international schools in Rome and Milan, now I want to clear which destination is better?


You can't think that way. Rome is huge. Even if you limit yourself to the actual city and not the new metropolitan Rome.

The apartment I'm moving to next week is in metropolitan Rome. It's more than an hour by transit to Termini station. There are places in the city proper that would take you two hours by bus to reach the centre.

Pick a school you like then look around the area for lodging. If your budget can handle a place you like think about your daily life. How hard will it be to move around? Go to work? Shopping. You mention the airport. Will you be driving and parking? Or taking transit? If you're taking transit being near Termini will make it easier to get to either airport. If you're going to be using only FCO then any place along the regional rail line will work.


----------



## Marushina (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you &#55357;&#56911;


----------

